# Obama is the most accomplished President in a generation



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

all i can do is....... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :lost: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, he is most accomplished in tearing this country apart, not bad work for a Muslim.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From Rollingstone :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Give me a break :rollin: :rollin: :bop: :bop:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

next thing you know, PW will be posting from Media Matters! :rollin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

He's a typical liberal. Scoffs at others' sources while regurgitating stuff from whatever left-wing rag and/or blog best fits his needs. And remember how liberals operate. When they can't successfully argue the message they always resort to attacking the messenger...or just leave....

...like this...




They can't storm out on here in this format, so they just ignore direct questions and disappear for awhile :roll:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm pretty confident that Prairiewind is joking. No one is this ignorant.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hardsell said:


> I'm pretty confident that Prairiewind is joking. No one is this ignorant.


I use to think that, then Obama got elected president. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

He's right. And nothing propagates ignorance like free money. How'd Glenn Frey say it? "It's the lure of easy money, it's got a very strong appeal"


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

"The problem with Socialism is that eventually you run out of everyone else's money." - Random


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love how he throws in the jab at the Republicans as the party of NO.

No Sh#^ that obama got everything passed. He has a majority in the house and senate. If other presidents had that they would be passing loads of legislation too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This president has delivered more sweeping, progressive change in 20 months than the previous two Democratic administrations did in 12 years


That's true, but he progressed in the wrong direction. Liberals like the term "progressive", but never stop to think it isn't always a positive term. If your headed into the pit you should not be in a rush to get there.



> I'm pretty confident that Prairiewind is joking. No one is this ignorant.


Oh, I think there are people that ignorant. Remember Militant Tiger and Ryan?

Don't let Prairiewind upset you. It's good to have a liberal this far off base on here. Why? Because he showcases the utter lack of reasoning in liberal circles. He can change opinions much faster than we can. Imagine a fence rider reading what he has to say, followed by your rebuttal. Your input becomes much more convincing when contrasted to radical liberal ideas. Just days before election input from guys like Prairiwind is a Godsend.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Plainsman:

I like your message. You are absolutely correct. It is the same thing with Nancy Pelosi. She is great for the Republicans, because she really shows the American people how far out of touch with reality the Democrats really are.

If Prairiewinds means most accomplished and he is referring to the fact that Obama has racked up more national debt in one term than any other president and has successfully kept the unemployment rate at an incredibly high rate, then he is absolutely correct!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Prairewinds:

Do you care to enlighten us all on how all these sweeping new legislative programs have benefited the American people in a positive way?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Breakwind is gone like the wind, Hardsell. His like can't defend their position so they don't even try.

Speaking of that, it's incredibly windy here today, and I'm east of you guys, so you know what that means.....
Yup...that west, PRAIRIEWIND is really blowin me today!  :beer:


----------

